# Kansas???



## Deer_Love (Apr 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if there's an Anthrocon of any kind in Kansas? If there isn't one, wHY--


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 16, 2016)

Isnt Smallville in Kansas?


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 17, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Isnt Smallville in Kansas?


It existed for a day because of Superman but no there is no Smallville, KS q-q


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 17, 2016)

Deer_Love said:


> It existed for a day because of Superman but no there is no Smallville, KS q-q


Bullshit >x>


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 17, 2016)

No I'm telling you I just looked it up too! Superman was apparently raised there or something and so Kansas is like "well hell lets make it a town for a day because yee" <x<


----------



## Simo (Apr 17, 2016)

I did some searching, and I did come across a con that's coming up this September, in Wichita:

Central Plains Fur Con:

Some contact info, and such:

www.cpfurcon.com: Central Plains Fur Con - Home

Userpage of centralplainsfurcon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 17, 2016)

Deer_Love said:


> No I'm telling you I just looked it up too! Superman was apparently raised there or something and so Kansas is like "well hell lets make it a town for a day because yee" <x<


But, he WAS raised there.  If he wasnt, why tf would they be making a documentary about his feud with BatMan?


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 17, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Bullshit >x>


Sorry forgot to push reply really new to this -~-



Simo said:


> I did some searching, and I did come across a con that's coming up this September, in Wichita:
> 
> Central Plains Fur Con:
> 
> ...



Oh thank you so much! QvQ This helps a ton! I hope this doesnt screw up my schedule for renfest tho..


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 17, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> But, he WAS raised there.  If he wasnt, why tf would they be making a documentary about his feud with BatMan?


True true-- Its just weird we had an entire town for a day _because _of Superman xb


----------



## Varaleo (May 17, 2016)

Deer_Love said:


> Sorry forgot to push reply really new to this -~-
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you so much! QvQ This helps a ton! I hope this doesnt screw up my schedule for renfest tho..



Forgive me here but I work with the Staff of CPFC and as of May 9th CPFC was cancelled. 

Here was the official announcement: 
"The convention is officially canceled. The decision was made this weekend that we can't afford it anymore. In fact we haven't really been able to afford it for almost 3 years now. But we kept hoping that would change, but attendance hasn't got any better. So it's in our best interest to cancel the convention. Maybe in a couple years we can start a new and try it from a different angle and lots more planning.
We do apologize to those who really like going and encourage those who do, to stay active as we will focus on the campout so there is still something local for the furs of this area.
And we are hoping that Spingdragon will be our GOH for CPFM 2017.
That way none of the art will be a loss. We can just roll the theme over to the campout and use the existing art. Again we are sorry, and maybe we can hope to see you all be a part of the local yearly campout."


----------



## tako_cyanide (May 17, 2016)

Hi! Another Kansas fur here! I recently learned that CPFC was a thing! So sorry it was cancelled. It's so close to where I live too!


----------



## Deer_Love (May 18, 2016)

tako_cyanide said:


> Hi! Another Kansas fur here! I recently learned that CPFC was a thing! So sorry it was cancelled. It's so close to where I live too!


Phew glad I'm not the only one!  Yeah I wish it wasn't cancelled :b But hey thanks @Varaleo for telling me


----------



## Varaleo (May 18, 2016)

Deer_Love said:


> Phew glad I'm not the only one!  Yeah I wish it wasn't cancelled :b But hey thanks @Varaleo for telling me





tako_cyanide said:


> Hi! Another Kansas fur here! I recently learned that CPFC was a thing! So sorry it was cancelled. It's so close to where I live too!



Sorry about the bad news about the con but there are still events that do happen in Kansas. There is still a potluck event later this year. And if you are in the greater Wichita area you may wish to find the Kansas Furs or Wichita Furries or Wichita Furs groups/pages on Facebook. And when FA comes back you might wish to watch the Kansasfurs page and if closer to Kansas City watching the KCFURS page as well, or if down by Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas watching 4 state furs. I hope this information will be helpful for you two.


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 18, 2016)

*waves* Hiya fellow Kansans!


----------



## Deer_Love (May 18, 2016)

shebawolf145 said:


> *waves* Hiya fellow Kansans!


Hello! :3 *waves back*



Varaleo said:


> Sorry about the bad news about the con but there are still events that do happen in Kansas. There is still a potluck event later this year. And if you are in the greater Wichita area you may wish to find the Kansas Furs or Wichita Furries or Wichita Furs groups/pages on Facebook. And when FA comes back you might wish to watch the Kansasfurs page and if closer to Kansas City watching the KCFURS page as well, or if down by Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas watching 4 state furs. I hope this information will be helpful for you two.


I will be sure to check all those things out and I would love to join the other events the Kansas furs have to offer! Thanks again :3


----------



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

It's not a _furry_ con, but Hutchinson, you know, the Smallville Town?  It has it's own comic con.  It's called the Smallville comic con.  It's not strictly a superhero convention!  It allows all sorts of things!  Like Pokemon, cosplay, anime, and more!  It's sure to allow furries!


----------



## Rivachi (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm not a Kansan sadly but I'm from Missouri about 2 hours away from Kansas City and I happen to know about a lot of cons that take place around here 

I'll list not only Furry conventions in Kansas/Missouri but Anime/Comic ones as well!

_Kansas_
Naka-Kon (March ; Anime)
Anime Festival Wichita (July ; Anime)
Central Plains Furry Convention (September ; Furry)

_Missouri_
GatewayFurmeet (May ; Furry)
Planet Comiccon (May ; Comic)
Cosplacon (June ; Anime)
Kansas City Comic Con (June ; Comic)
Motaku (August ; Anime)

There aren't many furry conventions around Kansas/Missouri sadly but these are just some of the cons I know about. 
I've been to Motaku 2 times and Naka-Kon 3 times. I've heard a lot of good things about Cosplacon and Planet Comiccon. I hope this helped!

Since I'm so close to Kansas / same age maybe we could talk a little more. > u >


----------



## tako_cyanide (Jun 16, 2016)

oh yeah i almost forgot about anime festival i've never been tho


----------



## Deer_Love (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh I just went to Planet Comicon and Nakacon  I've learned of a few of those furry ones but one was canceled ;-; 



Rivachi said:


> Since I'm so close to Kansas / same age maybe we could talk a little more. > u >


And of course <u<


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

Theres one in okc


----------

